

Learning hurts your brain - sk2code
http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/03/learning-hurts-your-brain/

======
IvyMike
I've always felt there are two types of learning.

The first kind is where I'm learning how to do something completely new: ride
a bike, multiply matrices, juggle, regular expressions, whatever. My brain
must be building new algorithms--it's creating new brain software.

The second kind of learning is where I'm learning new facts and figures: the
state capitals, the characters on Game of Thrones, the top fifty dirty jokes,
etc. This is my brain filling in a database or hash table.

The first kind of learning definitely hurts a lot more than the second.

~~~
vwinsyee
You're referring to (1) procedural memory/learning and (2) declarative
memory/learning.

~~~
IvyMike
Added to the database.

------
Choronzon
Assuming this is true ( I tend to doubt popular science articles by default at
this stage) it seems that permanent damage is speculation and the response
could be analogous to hypertrophy. Saying weight lifting damages your muscles
is also true but its only part of the story.

